# Mucus/Discharge...??



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, I wonder if you can help me please?

Over the past couple of weeks or so every now and again I keep getting blobs of yellowy/green jelly like mucus when I wipe down below (sorry TMI).  I haven't got any itching or anything out of the ordinary, just these blobs?

I have always had quite a lot of discharge throughout the month, even before I became pregnant and it has increased since becoming pregnant, but it's not normally this consistancy?

Hoping you can help

Thanks Becca xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It could just be a show, the plug of mucus coming away.  This doesn't necessarily mean that you are going to go into labour any  time soon, so don't panic.  If it carries on being green though, I would go to your gp's and ask him/her to take a swab, just to rule out any infection.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for your reply.  I will keep an eye on it.

Bye for now Becca xxx


----------

